# Problème de synchro Video avec Itunes



## greensource (8 Novembre 2008)

Bonjour, j'ai un petit un souci qui est apparu aujourd'hui. Avant je mettais des video sur mon iPod Touch V2 sans souci, je faisais synchro les films sélectionné.
Aujourd'hui je rajoute une dizaine de petite video dans iTunes. Comme mon Touch étais presque plein j'ai diminuer une Playlist intelligente de 5Go à 3Go.
Donc je sélectionne toutes les video pour les synchro (en tout ça dois prendre 200Mo, elle sont toutes mini). Mais après synchro, il m'a enlevé toutes les video qui étais sur mon iPod et n'a rien ajouter du tout!
Je comprends pas, j'ai finalement réessayer avec une seule video mais rien à faire, les seules video que je vois sont les podcasts.

Voilà si quelqu'un à déjà eu ce souci...
Merci


----------



## fandipod (8 Novembre 2008)

Essaye de restaurer ton ipod... Mais de toute façon c'est le problème de la synchro automatique. Peux-tu m'expliquer le but d'une playlist intelligente.


----------



## greensource (11 Novembre 2008)

J'avais penser à la restauration, je voulais pas en arriver là mais bon 
Une playlist intelligente sert à automatiser l'ajout de morceaux. Par exemple je veux avoir tous les morceaux d'un même artiste x je fait une playlist intelligente avec comme attribut "artiste" "est" "x".
Tu peux faire plein de truc sympa avec. Autre exemple j'ai taggué mes morceaux dans la partie commentaire avec femme et homme suivant le sexe de l'Artiste. Ensuite une playlist intelligente te regroupe toute seule les artistes féminin d'une part et masculin d'autres part.
C'est un des meilleurs truc d'iTunes à mon avis.


----------



## greensource (13 Novembre 2008)

Voilà j'ai trouver. C'est simplement que les vidéos n'étais pas au bon format. Elle venais d'un appareil photo, c'était des .mov compatible avec iTunes mais il fallait faire: "Avancé->Creer une version pour iPod/iPhone"

Voiloù merci.


----------

